# Swamp Witch Makeup



## CheeseWeasel (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello All,

Continuing on the "Voodoo Swamp" theme of our home haunt this year I've been doing some test makeup ideas for the "Swamp Witch" room. I'm attaching one rendition of the makeup that I thought was extra creepy.

The base and shading of this makeup was done with airbrushed face paints mixed from primary colors and then I stippled some details colors and blood. This is my daughter, she has very pretty curly hair - which just will not do for a swamp witch - so I used conditioner to clump her hair and keep it looking greasy and nasty... just the way it should be. 

CheeseWeasel


----------

